# Peterborough Reptile Peoples?



## KimmyD (Aug 9, 2008)

There seems to be a few of us about and was wandering if we could get some form of a "club" going? (at the risk of sounding geeky)
Just a thought!
x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im in cambridge  does that count? lol


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

any courier here around cambridge area or peterbourgh?


----------



## KimmyD (Aug 9, 2008)

Yesh cambridge counts 
How about a cambs herp club then?
:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

MrsLethal said:


> Yesh cambridge counts
> How about a cambs herp club then?
> :lol2:


hehe! i dont drive though, so couldnt get up your way.
there arent may around this area


----------



## hey ho gecko (Mar 19, 2008)

oh peterborough! hasnt everyone got webbed toes there anyway? or is that just whittlesey? up the POSH and all that.
get out while you still can!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

peterborough is the best city dont rinse us! i am a peterborian lol

great city, crap football team lol

peterborough herp club would be sick - be the only place i could get to for meets lol


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Barney_M said:


> peterborough is the best city dont rinse us! i am a peterborian lol
> 
> great city



:roll2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

oi whats funny?! peterborough is where tim westwoods dad is from and the prodigy so =P hell my old guitar teacher was gizz butt!(old prodigy guitarist now in a band called the more i see) good lad


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

Barney_M said:


> oi whats funny?! peterborough is where tim westwoods dad is from and the prodigy so =P hell my old guitar teacher was gizz butt!(old prodigy guitarist now in a band called the more i see) good lad


Ooo, don't forget the Harry Potter dwarf, and Aston from JLS.... :lol2: 

Just seeing the words 'great' and 'the best' in the same sentence as 'Peterborough' tickles me somewhat.

You might enjoy this article - had me in stitches! : Peterborough - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

god i hate peterboro lol..
2 reasons..
i worked there and around for 4 years, i associate work with being crap usually, and 2ndly the in laws live there, and they dont exactly like me lol..


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm currently living near peterborough (closer to stamford actually) but i'm not from peterborough, jsut thought i'd get that straight before i get lumped in with the rest o' you lot, lol. 

it would be nice to have a rep meet round here, i've got a mate round my corner who i think might join in, not sure though he prefers to do things his own way.

either way, let me know if anything gets sorted, i often forget about this neck of the woods on the forum.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i like stamford, apart from friday and saturday nights lol.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Does norfolk count? im sorta inbetween cambridge and p'boro so win win!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

peterborough is great, at least the area i am in is(near shwoground)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Barney_M said:


> peterborough is great, at least the area i am in is(near shwoground)


 fletton?


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i read the article it made me laugh gizz my guitar teacher is mentioned
"Possibly the most important man in the area however, is fretwanker Graham 'Gizz' Butt who constantly clings to the fact he was in The Prodigy for a couple of months. Although he is the greatest guitarist ever known to live, he prefers not to show his talents due to the fact that the sun would implode. "
and this where i live....

Most of the houses like Crabapple Greeen and Lyndale are actually the best places in all of them . They are located in Orton Wistow and belong to really really rich people! they are having a hard time at the moment though because the fkin gypsies have come back and now they are scared incase they rob them. 


gypsies have now gone and all is well


yes peterborough and corby always fight in oundle and corby ends up worse off thew ship in oundle is where the peterborians chill out before and afterwards XD

yes bus drivers are mad in peterborough and they are racist and hate people i am sadly going to admit i am fruends with about 5 of them so can vouch for this


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> fletton?



orton wistow mate. dont want go exactly into where in orton wistow unless its via pm


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Barney_M said:


> orton wistow mate. dont want go exactly into where in orton wistow unless its via pm


 no no, course not.
wifey has inlaws there herself.


----------



## KimmyD (Aug 9, 2008)

Has the Peterborough bashing finished :lol2: (not that I'm from round here any way!)
I'm not sure of anywhere where meets could be held other than my house or a pub :lol2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

village hall?


----------



## KimmyD (Aug 9, 2008)

Which one? I've just moved from out in the fens to Walton so i'm not sure if I've got one near me.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

dont know


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i was born and bred in pboro!

it is a dive and is pretty rough now, never used to be!

all my family is from there too.

p.s barney, gizz is an idiot, he doesnt need ppl like u bigging him up as he does it enough for himself, we should know he used to be very close friends with our family


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

LOL I've had a run in with Gizz myself - when we borrowed his drummer and there was a car accident meaning the drummer couldn't do a gig they'd booked. It wasn't my fault but I got the brunt of it - I wasn't even in the CAR!

We moved to Orton Wistow when I was 15 and I finally escaped Peterborough two years ago. It's a shithole.

I'm still only about 35 miles away, didn't want to move the kids too far from their Grandparents, but I'm glad I only really go through there now and again!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

MrsP said:


> LOL I've had a run in with Gizz myself - when we borrowed his drummer and there was a car accident meaning the drummer couldn't do a gig they'd booked. It wasn't my fault but I got the brunt of it - I wasn't even in the CAR!
> 
> We moved to Orton Wistow when I was 15 and I finally escaped Peterborough two years ago. It's a shithole.
> 
> I'm still only about 35 miles away, didn't want to move the kids too far from their Grandparents, but I'm glad I only really go through there now and again!



yeah but your house is awesome! its officially in the middle of no where!


----------



## kevcollyer (May 22, 2007)

Nothing wrong with peterborough.
I done my hgv training there (easy peasy):2thumb:.
I'd go to a meet there


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

nothing wrong with peterborough and gizz is a nice bloke


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Barney_M said:


> nothing wrong with peterborough and gizz is a nice bloke


keep thinking that luv :whistling2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

still nothing wrong with p'boro!
lots do do, i live on the nice area so some nice walks and scenery etc


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Just pop over the border to norfolk much nicer :whistling2:


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

Barney_M said:


> oi whats funny?! peterborough is where tim westwoods dad is from and the *prodigy* so =P hell my old guitar teacher was gizz butt!(old prodigy guitarist now in a band called the more i see) good lad


rong rong rong only max come from peterbourgh the rest come from braintree essex and surrounding areas, so think of someone else to take the prodigys place :lol2:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

David norris! hell no one knows who he is anyway, but he came from there.


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i came from peteroborugh thats enough to boast its popularity!


----------



## goldenburm (Jan 7, 2007)

I live in Chatteris so would be interested if got sorted out! May be able to help set up a local IHS group there, I used to help run the East Anglia IHS back in the day!!!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

goldenburm said:


> I live in Chatteris so would be interested if got sorted out! May be able to help set up a local IHS group there, I used to help run the East Anglia IHS back in the day!!!



would be awesome


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Barney_M said:


> still nothing wrong with p'boro!
> lots do do, i live on the nice area so some nice walks and scenery etc


i know where you live however there are better places.

Southampton for sure is better than Peterborough!

I spent more years in pboro than you as im older than you and therefore i do believe my opinion is valid even though you keep telling me it isnt!

if Peterborough was so great why did they end up with their street crime uk special!


----------

